# Livingston, CA *FOXY DALLAS* F. Adult PTS 5/23/08



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Foxy Dallas

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large
hasShots, 

Location: Livingston, CA
Shelter dog ID: A041647
Shelter: Livingston Police Department Animal Control 
Contact: Kristen Lucas
Contact Tel: <span style="color: #CC0000">209-394-5585 </span>
Contact email: [email protected]

About Foxy Dallas <span style="color: #CC0000">RESCUE ONLY</span>. Foxy Dallas is a sweet girl with a calm and gentle personality. She is excellent on leash. Foxy is rescue only because she has bad ear infections in both ears and she needs to have those cleared up before she can be adopted to a new home. Foxy Dallas is approximately 4 years old and about 60 pounds. This dog is available for adoption April 30, 2008

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1210716449403


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for the pretty girl!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Great, my current foster is DEAF from bad infections being left untreated. Let's get her out of there!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Anybody know if she's still there?


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Still listed.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------

